
Ask HN: Lua (and community libraries) for web programming - truth_seeker
Is it possible to use Lua (and community libraries) for full-fledged web programming instead of say Python or Ruby or NodeJS.<p>What are the advantages and shortcomings ?
======
rgacote
The OpenResty community is a good place to get answers on Lua web development.
[https://openresty.org/](https://openresty.org/)

------
stephen82
I think this website provides all the answers you are looking for:
[http://lua.space/webdev/the-best-lua-web-
frameworks](http://lua.space/webdev/the-best-lua-web-frameworks)

